# Blueman DUN no longer working

## jserink

Hi All:

My Blueman DUN used to work with my BB9700 and now it doesn't. I upgraded to blueman 1.23 just to make sure that this was not the issue and it made no difference.

The BB thinks its connected as it says "Modem Mode Enabled" but there is no connectivity. Here is syslog:

May 28 12:05:46 [dbus] [system] Activating service name='org.blueman.Mechanism' (using servicehelper)

May 28 12:05:46 [blueman-mechanism] Starting blueman-mechanism _

May 28 12:05:46 [dbus] [system] Successfully activated service 'org.blueman.Mechanism'

May 28 12:05:46 [blueman-mechanism] loading Ppp _

May 28 12:05:46 [blueman-mechanism] loading Config _

May 28 12:05:46 [blueman-mechanism] loading Network _

May 28 12:05:46 [blueman-mechanism] loading RfKill _

May 28 12:05:46 [blueman-mechanism] --> ATZ E0 V1 X4 &C1 +FCLASS=0 _

May 28 12:05:46 [blueman-mechanism] <--  ['ERROR'] _

May 28 12:05:46 [blueman-mechanism] --> ATE0 _

May 28 12:05:46 [blueman-mechanism] <--  ['OK'] _

May 28 12:05:46 [blueman-mechanism] --> AT+GCAP _

May 28 12:05:46 [blueman-mechanism] <--  ['+GCAP:', 'OK'] _

May 28 12:05:46 [blueman-mechanism] --> AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","Internet" _

May 28 12:05:46 [blueman-mechanism] <--  ['OK'] _

May 28 12:05:46 [blueman-mechanism] --> ATD*99# _

May 28 12:05:46 [blueman-mechanism] <--  ['CONNECT'] _

May 28 12:05:46 [blueman-mechanism] Starting pppd _

May 28 12:05:46 [pppd] pppd 2.4.5 started by nobody, uid 0

May 28 12:05:46 [pppd] Using interface ppp0

May 28 12:05:46 [pppd] Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/rfcomm0

May 28 12:05:46 [blueman-mechanism] Using interface ppp0_

May 28 12:05:46 [blueman-mechanism] Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/rfcomm0_

May 28 12:05:46 [pppd] local  IP address 192.168.1.199

May 28 12:05:46 [pppd] remote IP address 169.254.1.1

May 28 12:05:46 [blueman-mechanism] local  IP address 192.168.1.199_

May 28 12:05:47 [blueman-mechanism] pppd exited with status 0_

May 28 12:05:58 [pppd] Modem hangup

May 28 12:05:58 [pppd] Connect time 0.2 minutes.

May 28 12:05:58 [pppd] Sent 492 bytes, received 0 bytes.

May 28 12:05:58 [pppd] Connection terminated.

May 28 12:05:59 [pppd] Exit.

May 28 12:06:17 [blueman-mechanism] Exiting _

Just wonder what is wrong here.

Cheers,

john

----------

